
Portmanteau Generator - gbear605
https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator
======
misnome
I had my doubts going in, but:

"Pointless" "Meeting" -> Morondezvous

I think it just found the perfect word for my daily life.

~~~
jahn716
You've just added value to my life! I will use this word with great pleasure.

------
ar-nelson
An excellent way to invent new Pokémon: element + animal

    
    
        "electric"+"rat":
    
        - dynamole
        - hydroach
        - electrodent

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Electrodent is perfect for Pikachu, but, unsurprisingly, much less appealing.

------
sjwright
This is cool. I entered Bird + Word and got:

    
    
      - beak speak
      - lexicon swan
      - ornithology terminology 
    

And to cap it off, the portmentau of _spellican!_

------
binarymax
The results are just incredible. The depth of the project is very deep. Case
in point, chess+clock yields hourglasker (hourglass & Lasker). Lasker was a
German chess champion, well known in chess circles but the average person
would have no idea who he is.

I wonder if this is using wikipedia or dbpedia to walk a graph and find words
to stick together. That's the only way I could think of doing this.

~~~
gwern
Nope, the paper says it's just using the FastText word embedding:
[https://nips2018creativity.github.io/doc/entendrepreneur.pdf](https://nips2018creativity.github.io/doc/entendrepreneur.pdf)
which is just a particularly well-done word2vec:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1712.09405.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1712.09405.pdf)
'Lasker' and 'chess' no doubt co-occur quite strongly in their Internet
corpus.

~~~
ggggtez
On the other hand, it comes up with "Beagle" and "Labrador" as synonyms of
"cat". Color me unimpressed.

This seems like something that has been done before, and the fact the paper
has no references indicates to me that the author maybe didn't do background
research. While [0] is different, I could have sworn I've seen a paper which
discussed creating puns in this fashion.

[0]
[http://www.aclweb.org/anthology/W05-1614](http://www.aclweb.org/anthology/W05-1614)

~~~
gwern
> On the other hand, it comes up with "Beagle" and "Labrador" as synonyms of
> "cat". Color me unimpressed.

'It doesn't matter whether a cat has floppy ears or yellow fur so long as it
catches mice.'

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Perhaps it's thinking in Ron Swanson terms:

"Any dog under fifty pounds is a cat and cats are useless."

------
samcodes
Well... Time to change careers. A "sex" and "travel" blog called "exploregasm"
needs to exist.

------
xref
Seeding with “tiger mom” didn’t disappoint:

    
    
      - galigator (gal/alligator)
      - croctuplets (croc/octuplets)
      - Pumather-in-law (puma/mother-in-law)

------
hliyan
Source code: [https://github.com/jonadsimon/entendrepreneur-
web/blob/maste...](https://github.com/jonadsimon/entendrepreneur-
web/blob/master/app/portmanteau.py)

Paper (just 2 pages):
[https://nips2018creativity.github.io/doc/entendrepreneur.pdf](https://nips2018creativity.github.io/doc/entendrepreneur.pdf)

------
throway88989898
Anyway... here is a 100,000+word portmanteau for your entertainment
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVn2PZGZxaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVn2PZGZxaI)
(no phonemes)

Againyway... that's odd
[https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/%21+%21](https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/%21+%21)

~~~
yesenadam
dunnope
[https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/%3F+](https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/%3F+)!

whenyway suckordingly anyhowever whenyhow
[https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/!+](https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/!+).

------
usdivad
"existential" \+ "angst" yields some great results, including despairitual
(despair/spiritual), tormentological (torment/ontological), and sartrevail
(sartre/travail)

------
headmelted
Seeded it with fish and plane because they were the first two words I could
think of.

"tarmackerel"

I am complete.

------
TadaScientist
Oh, I've got another one:

Britain and exit yields: Briturn - I think the signs have spoken

------
emiliobumachar
Very cool and impressive project. "portmanteau" \+ "website" yields
"internetymology".

------
onion2k
Rockstar + Developer yields the rather delightful "insomniactor".

------
flatfilefan
In this friendustry informat is the mewsage.

------
slig
Suggestion: integrate this on a domain name suggestion service.

~~~
EForEndeavour
As far as I can tell, it already serves that purpose beautifully in its
current state :P

~~~
slig
For sure. Showing what .com is available would be nice, though.

------
alexanderdmitri
My favorite:

timid + programmer => softwary (software/wary)

------
TadaScientist
This is internet gold

spaghetti + mom yields:

grandpasta mommytball spagheteenager spagheteen fettuccineice

I think I found my next online nickname: "grandpasta flash"

------
ggggtez
A think the right way to test such a tool is to _start_ with a list of known
portmanteaus or rhymes, and check if the tool successfully finds them, and
with what precision and recall.

Just having people plug in words and find things that they find interesting is
going to result in people feeling it's better than it actually is. I tried a
few examples, and while some of the outputs seemed "OK", they missed what
seemed like obvious puns that I know exist in the lexicon because I was able
to massage the inputs until it found them.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
I think the first step would be to use a tool for word selection that does a
better job finding actual synonyms instead of "words that are vaguely the
same".

The phoneme matching aspect of it obviously works very well. I think if you
had more control over the words it would use, you'd get better results. See my
comment about "politician" above. I've repeated tried combinations with the
word politician in them, and none of the synonyms I would expect to show up
ever showed up.

------
ConceptJunkie
This is a really cool implementation, and I'm impressed with the examples
given.

So, I did what every obnoxious person would do and put in "stupid" and
"politician", but I didn't get any real good results, mostly because it didn't
use any of the synonyms for "politician" that I would expect... like
president, senator, congressman, governor, prime minister (would it even deal
with compound words?) or even the most obvious: politician!

Instead it used these words: moralist, orator, critic, rabbi, teacher,
entrepreneur, philanthropist, leader (OK, that one is good), economist,
attorney, prelate, administrator, constituent, assemblyman, and assemblywoman.
Everyone of these was either not really a kind of politician, or a pretty
obscure word.

Now some of these portmanteaus were pretty clever through the matching of
phoneme clusters, and not just exact ones, but similar ones, and that's what's
really cool about this tool, but ultimately I couldn't get what I was looking
for!

At the very least it should use the words you entered!

Nevertheless, I definitely want to play with this more.

So, to the authors I'd say they've built something really cool and I'm looking
forward to seeing how it can be improved.

------
deegles
I put in "software engineer" and got 'technologyologist'... which _feels_
right!

------
Grue3
continuous integration = continunity (continue/unity)

artificial intelligence = smartificial (smart/artificial)

garbage collector = debriscycler (debris/recycler)

------
taneq
Ah, it's an adjecdevice! Or a pejoradevice, depending on how rude it's being.

------
yesenadam
I'd love to see a version for non-US English. Seeing "AA" for sounds like the
'o' in 'pot' is..very strange. And it gives rhymes like

shock bach SH.AA.K B.AA.K

which I guess only rhyme in the USA.

------
Noumenon72
bad seed: horrendousperm (horrendous + endosperm). Possibly produced by a
fertilizer miser.

------
gwern
Also discussed on SSC: [https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/02/24/ot122-openne-
thread/#c...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/02/24/ot122-openne-
thread/#comment-724333)

~~~
gbear605
Where do you think I found it? ;)

------
rayalez
Evil Corporation > sindustry (sin+industry)

Small Business > slenderprise (slender/enterprise), businessmany (businessman
+ many), revenuemerous (revenue/numerous)

Boring Movie > screenplazy (screenplay/lazy)

Stupid Idea > retardicle (retard/article)

These are so good!

------
thinkstorm
"Hacker" "News" \- gossipculture \- newsworthief \- subculjournal

------
thinkstorm
[https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/Venture+capita...](https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/Venture+capital)

rhymes with... misallocation exploration.

------
sshanky
I was hoping to see motel from motor and hotel, brunch from breakfast and
lunch.

------
flatfilefan
Tongue in cheek: misleader (mislead/leader) and the rhyme “disrespect reelect”

------
thruflo22
[https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/lazy+fox](https://www.punchlinedesign.net/pun_generator/lazy+fox)

Stop being such a grumbeaver (grumpy/beaver)!

Genious!

------
zemo
poop + politician = craparatchik. the math checks out.

------
kirubakaran
Idiot + Friend = Dumbigo (dumb/amigo)

I'll be using that!

------
antihero
Software + Engineer -> electrontrepreneur. So true, nowadays.

~~~
skaomatic
I found this one too, and registered the .com - lol!

------
jpwagner
This is terrible fun, or dare i say "shitty-witty"

------
tzakrajs
Your generator keeps suggesting me to use the n-word (hard r) and I am not
putting anything racist in. Can you please add some filters?

~~~
wccrawford
I would even go so far as to say he should just take that word out of his
dictionary. There's never a time that it should serve it as a suggestion, IMO.

------
tasty_freeze
crypto + currency = greenbackdoor

------
mysterydip
warfareogance (warfare arrogance) needs to become a thing

~~~
samstave
We used to just call them NeoCons.

------
rovyko
labyrinth + monster = navigator (navigate/gator)

------
sogen
nightmairline

------
pkz
This is where rappers hang out.

------
samstave
President Trump:

contradictator (contradict/dictator)

~~~
samstave
haha I love that I am being downvoted for the output of this service/bot

